# problem with printer since installing Windows 10



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi TechGuys; You helped me before so I'm hoping you can do it again! Since installing Windows 10 I haven't been able to print from email. For example I was sent theater tickets via email and I couldn't print them. Today I tried to print a return label to Amazon and had the same problem. I have an HP laptop, and a Canon Pixma printer. Last time you told me to change the default printer in my computer, which I did and it worked for printing my document. I still have my correct printer selected but haven't been able to get the printer to work. Thank you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you using web based email, Outlook or what? How do you attempt to print? click the print icon, file print or ?
Are you sure in the process of printing the actual printer you want to use is selected?


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for your speedy reply. ( I am an Older Person who didn't grow up with technology so please bear with me! ) I'll try to answer your question. Yes, I am sure that the printer selected is the one I have. As for your email question, I have AOL...that's all I know. To print this Amazon return label, I selected the field that Amazon provided that said "print." This brought up the print screen on which the page with the label is shown next to a series of options for the print, such as "landscape" etc. No where on this screen is there a button or anything that says 'Print." The screen takes up the whole area so that there is no "file" option visible.
Is there a short cut from the keyboard I can use to hit print? Thank you for your help. When I attempted to print the theater tickets that were emailed me a while ago I think there was a place on that screen which said "print" but it didn't work. I hope this helps you to help me. Thank you again.


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

PS....I don't think that this is a problem with email since I had the same experience with the "print" field that was shown on Amazon's site as I did with the email that they sent me which had the same page.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about a screen shot of this page. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It almost sounds like your browser window exceeds the screen size of the monitor. If you right click the mouse you can print a page from that menu that comes up.


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> How about a screen shot of this page. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.





TerryNet said:


> How about a screen shot of this page. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.





TerryNet said:


> How about a screen shot of this page. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.





TerryNet said:


> How about a screen shot of this page. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As cybertech said that "print page" is too big for the screen. You could pull it up a slight bit and temporarily move the Taskbar out of the way, but it doesn't appear that will be enough.

Is that the Edge browser you are using? Try another one, even IE.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You need to change your screen setting to a higher number?


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

DaveA said:


> You need to change your screen setting to a higher number?


I did this...went to screen settings which said "your resolution is lower than 1200 x 900. Some items might not fit on your screen. So I upped it to 1366x768 which was recommended. I did not notice a difference on the print screen. However I tried to pull it up and was able to bring up the top of the "print" field. I pressed it and voile...it printed ! Yay! Thank you a lot.


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> As cybertech said that "print page" is too big for the screen. You could pull it up a slight bit and temporarily move the Taskbar out of the way, but it doesn't appear that will be enough.
> 
> Is that the Edge browser you are using? Try another one, even IE.


See my reply to Derrick, below. Also I did manage to pull the print screen up just enough to reveal the "print" field and that worked. Thank you both.

I am using Edge. Would it make a difference if I used Internet Explorer in the future if I have this problem again? If so, how do I get it?

Thanks again. wonderful Teck Guys!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Happy to hear you figured it out! IE is already on the machine but I don't think it would have made any difference in this. If you want to make IE the default instead of Edge go into settings, apps and select it under browsers. You can change it back to Edge if you change your mind.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And if you want to use IE w/o making it the default you should be able to find it on the Start screen somewhere.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not sure if this may be your printer you have but will recommend you to download and install the latest driver update for your printer:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...120?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25

Make sure you download Windows 10 drivers.


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> And if you want to use IE w/o making it the default you should be able to find it on the Start screen somewhere.


I did find it somewhere. What is the advantage of IE?


----------



## Clover333 (Feb 9, 2016)

texasbullet said:


> I am not sure if this may be your printer you have but will recommend you to download and install the latest driver update for your printer:
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...120?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25
> 
> Make sure you download Windows 10 drivers.


Thanks for your recommendation. I went there and got cold feet, since I don't understand what's going on and I had so many problems after installing Windows 10, that I didn't want to sign up for more hassles. However if it important I will do it. Is it important? Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Clover333 said:


> What is the advantage of IE?


Entirely subjective, of course. My opinion is that Edge is even worse than IE. But the advantage of trying another browser (whether Firefox, Chrome, Safari, IE, etc.) when having a problem that may or may not be particular to the browser being used is to try to determine whether the problem is caused by the browser or something else.


----------

